# Budgies & Human Infections



## Skeeter (May 23, 2010)

Can budgies get infected if their owner has a bacterial infection?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Your question can't be answered with a simple yes or no.
Most human infections are not passed to different species, including budgies. 
That said, I believe it may depend on the type of bacterial infection and if/how the budgies were specifically exposed to the bacteria in question.

Is someone in your household ill with a bacterial infection at this time?
Do you know specifically what type infection? If so, I can research the particulars for you.*


----------



## Skeeter (May 23, 2010)

*bacteria*

I have a bacterial infection. May have developed from surgery I had in October, and some bacteria got into my body, because my immune system is weak.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Bacterial infections can be passed to budgies or other birds if you spend time at bird fairs, or bird stores and carry the bacteria into the room on your person, clothing or shoes.

Practicing good hygiene such as washing your hands before handling your birds, their food and items in their cage minimizes this risk. Avoid allowing your birds to come in contact with your saliva or mucosa as well.

Other than the circumstances listed above, the chances of your birds contacting a bacterial infection from a human are low.*


----------

